# smallest paphiopedilum



## youngslipper (Jun 11, 2015)

What types of paphiopedilum would you consider have the smallest blooms? thaianum, tranlienianum, helenea, any others.


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jun 11, 2015)

As i know it Paph. Rungsuriyanum


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 11, 2015)

Just wish it was available!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2015)

Micranthum is really small, delenatii is small, most of the parvis are small


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 11, 2015)

troy said:


> Micranthum is really small, delenatii is small, most of the parvis are small



Even though the name "micranthum" implies small, I wouldn't consider the flowers to be small! In fact it has one of the largest pouches of any Paph. species! The funny thing is that when this species was originally named, they were naming/describing it based on a mis-formed/mis-shaped flower which did not have it's typical pouch, so it had an unusual small flower, and that is why it got the name "micranthum".

Robert


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 11, 2015)

P. helenae is or can be tiny.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 11, 2015)

Smallest blooms or plants that bloom with the smallest leaf span?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2015)

As far as plantsize is concerned, Imo thaianum and helenae.
Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2015)

Just met Cyp. bardolphianum here in Sichuan; that one is really tiny too!!!!
Jean


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 11, 2015)

canhii.


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2015)

The micranthum plant is small!!!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2015)

Parvi plants, the plants are small, tou didn't specify blooms


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 11, 2015)

I like to the ones with the smallest flowers


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2015)

Helenea has the smallest flower I've ever seen, niveum are pretty small, druryi can be small, gratrixianum, glanduliferum,


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone know how big tranlienianum can get (flower)


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2015)

Tranlienianum are really small


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

I see that druryi flowers stay small but the plant gets large.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

What about exul?


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jun 12, 2015)

Exul it not small !!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

khrisna.9 said:


> Exul it not small !!



the flower is relatively small
Rung is the smallest...period


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2015)

The smallest Paph blooms I've ever seen are canhii, rungsuryanum, tranlienum, helenae, thaianum, and fowliei.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

btw. helenae can be small here is one I had (before I killed it)



upload pictures online


----------



## Stone (Jun 12, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> btw. helenae can be small here is one I had (before I killed it)
> 
> 
> 
> upload pictures online



You keep your tape in the greenhouse?


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

Stone said:


> You keep your tape in the greenhouse?



No, it had been lying around outside. Somehow its gone now, had to get a new one


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

This is what I am going to get

Paph. thaianum(3-5cm)
Paph. tranlienianum(5-7cm)
Paph. concolor(5-7cm)
Paph. druryi(5-7cm)
Paph. fairrieanum (5-7cm)

And a member of our society said that he will give me a helenae if a piece of his falls of when he repots his!
Now I just can't wait till canhii and rungsuryanum becomes available. As I can recall very few orchid plants are illegal in south africa. I would be prepared to pay R2000 for a rungsuryanum.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

I never thought that tranlienanum was particularly small, more like a normal flower on a small plant, here a comparison with some others, tran to the right.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you! I will definitely take druryi. Dont know about tranlienianum anymore


----------



## valenzino (Jun 12, 2015)

The one that can have the smallest flower is for shure Paph. thaianum .... but not always...i've seen also some just a bit over 1 cm in total flower size...but some other can get up to 4-5 cm


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 12, 2015)

i have changed my mind once more. Will stay by concolor, thaianum anf fairrieanum but also armeniacum, esquirolei


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2015)

:rollhappy: I see a pattern.
BTW druryi = big plant small flowers!


----------

